

Lenovo Pre-Instaling Adware/spam – Superfish – Powerd by VisualSearch - samsnelling
https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-P-Y-and-Z-series/Lenovo-Pre-instaling-adware-spam-Superfish-powerd-by/m-p/1863174#M79882

======
voltagex_
The story isn't that malware is installed, the story is that there's an SSL
MITM + Javascript injection.

Maybe the link should be changed? [http://www.myce.com/news/lenovo-laptops-
come-with-preinstall...](http://www.myce.com/news/lenovo-laptops-come-with-
preinstalled-advertisement-injecting-adware-74290/) but even this story
doesn't have enough info.

Please, if you have this malware export the cert and post it. This has the
potential to be really dangerous.

------
mark_l_watson
I think that some Lenova laptops are available directly from Microsoft as
signature editions, that is, with no crapware. I recently bought an HP
signature edition laptop and it was great to have nothing but Windows on it.

~~~
gcb0
Wow. microsoft and the pc industry are worse than i thought when it cames to
marketing. I'm looking for a windows device and this is the first time i've
heard about it!

~~~
mark_l_watson
It is really nice to get a laptop with no crap-ware. Apple laptops have always
had a no-crapware advantage, but Microsoft with their signature editions
levels the playing field somewhat. BTW, I was going to buy my HP laptop on
Amazon but some good person posted a product comment suggesting buying from
Microsoft to avid crap-ware - I had never heard of this program before either.

------
dbenny
Coworker just got a lenovo laptop that had this problem

